# More soldiers saved but many left with chronic pain



## RackMaster (Apr 18, 2012)

I'd be interested to see what comes out of this pain "conference", there's been a major shift in culture of pain management.  If the military can help push technology forward in so many other areas, it's about time it was used to treat wounded veterans.



> *Better armour, treatment saves more wounded soldiers, but many left in chronic pain*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Apr 19, 2012)

k


----------



## RackMaster (Apr 19, 2012)

It's taken years and I've finally gotten the right "team" of practitioners; still tweaking the meds/treatments to find the right mix but it's on it's way. 

My team: Family Dr, Psychologist, Neurologist, Neuro-Psychologist, Anesthesiologist, Podiatrist and Registered Massage Therapist.  I also see a regular MD that specializes in pain management.

I'll have to look the next time I'm in the clinic but there was a chart describing the use of multiple low dose medications to treat the pain at the different stages of the nervous system.  Such as using an anti-inflammatory, with an SSRI and low dose opioid; there's a couple others but I can't remember off the top of my head.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Apr 19, 2012)

RackMaster said:


> It's taken years and I've finally gotten the right "team" of practitioners; still tweaking the meds/treatments to find the right mix but it's on it's way.


----------

